

Ask YC: Dealing With Flash10 Upload - jasonlbaptiste

So Flash10 has broken flash uploaders on a lot of sites and apps including wordpress, flickr, publictivity, vimeo, and more.  This applies mostly to SWFUpload library. More background here:  http://www.centernetworks.com/flash-10-uploading-swfupload<p>Has anyone found a good work around or have any suggestions?  Some say make an image or flash based button.  Least thing I want to do is revert to something else.
======
callmeed
We ran into this. Our website admin uses SWFUpload and broke.

But our ecommerce service for photography (nextproof.com) uses a Flex upload
component and still works fine. So, I think we're gonna move towards using the
Flex one for now.

You can find it here: <http://weblog.cahlan.com/2006/12/flex-upload-
component.html>

You can download the Flex SDK from Adobe (free) and compile it via terminal on
a Mac.

Other than that, we have an alternate upload screen with 10 html file fields.

------
jdowdell
The key is that file dialogs now only appear in response to a direct user
action, not a mouseclick. The old utilities will need to change to reflect
this.

More info on the reasons for the change: <http://theflashblog.com/?p=463>

Info on how we at Adobe fell down in identifying non-customers who would be
affected:
[http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2008/10/alerting_customers_of_cust...](http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2008/10/alerting_customers_of_customer.html)

jd/adobe

